# Curtis HOME-PRO 3000 for SALE in mass.



## ejdago (Mar 19, 2004)

Bought brand new for my 2002 Toyota Tacoma Dbl Cab in Feb. 2004 and only used 3 times on my 160' driveway for a total of about 12" of snow.

Plow is in practically brand new shape and works perfect. Paid $3200 installed. Will Sac. for $2200.

If interested or have questions email me at [email protected]


----------



## ejdago (Mar 19, 2004)

*Also willing to trade for a 4x4 ATV*

of equal value. Let me know

[email protected]


----------

